

Paul Graham Topics - DanielRibeiro
http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/75633

======
RyanMcGreal
Looks like it searches the text for text inside <b>...</b> tags and writes out
the list of matches in an absolutely positioned div. A Topics script written
for a sanely coded website would presumably look for text inside heading tags.

~~~
DanielRibeiro
Yes, that is pretty much how it works (it is a very simple hack). Therefore it
is very specific to pg's essays, as it doesn't uses headings. But worked so
well for me that I decided to share (and do a sinatra app that injects it, as
some of my friends would not install greasemonkey just for this).

~~~
RyanMcGreal
Simple hacks are often the best. Thanks for sharing!

------
DanielRibeiro
You can see it working online (without any install needed) on
<http://paulgrahamsidebar.heroku.com/>. The source of the web app can be found
on github: <http://github.com/danielribeiro/PaulGrahamSideBar>

~~~
DanielRibeiro
As the hosting site, userscripts.org, seems to be having difficulties
([http://blog.arpitnext.com/2010/04/userscript-org-is-
down.htm...](http://blog.arpitnext.com/2010/04/userscript-org-is-down.html))
with alleged unintentional DDOS, I've uploaded the script on github as well:
[http://github.com/danielribeiro/PaulGrahamSideBar/raw/master...](http://github.com/danielribeiro/PaulGrahamSideBar/raw/master/resources/paul_graham_topics.js)

